

Ask YC: Please Review this Startup - eisokant
http://www.gemzies.com/

======
markbao
This is really good, in fact. I like it, it's a great all-around page for a
variety of things, if I'm getting this right.

Hakia, Kosmix and Mahalo are kind of similar in this respect, so take a look
at how their data is structured:

<http://porsche.gemzies.com/>

<http://hakia.com/search.aspx?q=porsche>

<http://kosmix.com/topic/Porsche?searchSubmit=Go>

<http://mahalo.com/Porsche>

------
tdoggette
The search box is a little off in FF3/Ubuntu-- the rounded corners bit is
smaller than the actual input field.

[http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff241/tdoggette/Screensho...](http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff241/tdoggette/Screenshot.png)

------
gojomo
Made me think of Kosmix and Evri.

